# Cherry Shrimp and Fertilizing with Excel



## azadehm1 (Oct 11, 2006)

I realize this is a continuation of another thread on here but I thought I'd get an answer if I posted it seperately. My question is that while cherry shrimp are generally able to withstand standard fertilizing can they also survive Excel? I'm not talking about CRS which I read are much more sensitive. I know that Excel contains a general biocide so I wanted to check before purchasing shrimp.
This question is actually asked on the "Do You Fertilize Your Shrimp Tanks" poll but noone responds to it.
Thanks for your response..


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I occasionally use Excel in my 45 gallon tank, which has somewhere between 50 and 100 cherry shrimp in it. They just go on breeding, growing and browsing. I have done several 2X water change dosages and more 1.5X water change dosages, and no sign of problems for the shrimp. Incidentally, I don't think Excel can be characterized as a biocide.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I haven't had any problems dosing Excel or other fertilizers for that matter with Cherry Shrimp. No deaths, and continued reproduction.

-John N.


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jul 17, 2006)

I dose 2x rec'q in my nano. The cherries seem fine in there. Infact, it drives me nuts because they seem happier there than the breeding tank.


----------



## ihooklow (Sep 20, 2006)

No problems here. I have dosed up to 4x on the daily dose with no shrimp problems. I follow the bottle directions now that my algae problems have cleared up.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I also dose 2x daily in my 20 gallon tank and have seen no ill effects on the cherry shrimp.


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

I use Greg Watson ferts and I don't know if the fertilizers are killing them but I have bought 3 separated batches from 3 different sources and could not keep a single shrimp alive.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

I dose 2x in my 1 quart nano also.
They are eating and reproducing well.


----------



## southpark (Oct 9, 2006)

the shrimps will respond poorly to high nitrite/nitrate levels if you aren't careful dosing fertilizers or if you're overdosing compared to your plant mass..


----------



## southpark (Oct 9, 2006)

oh, and fyi, i use excel sporadically in all my tanks to treat algae and it doesn't seem to cause serious problems with the shrimp..


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Round Head said:


> I use Greg Watson ferts and I don't know if the fertilizers are killing them but I have bought 3 separated batches from 3 different sources and could not keep a single shrimp alive.


I have cherry shrimp and I supplement with GW dry ferts and they are doing well. Just one data point for you though.


----------

